# Rapha vs Gore sizing



## TLN (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi all.

I haven't yet bought my 1st bike kit, and slowly getting into. I'm quite tall guy: 6"3 (193cm), average-heavy weight (218lbs/98kilos). 
I've purchased Gore Element jersey in size L and was pretty surprised: fits well: not skinny, not loose, quite long. I'm quite pleased that I look fine in those type of clothing (was quite sceptical before). 
Cathed a deal on Rapha in size L too, and it's too small. Was able to fit in: shoulders are ok (but still small), too short and too skinny. 

So, I wanna know if that's Rapha is sized smaller or Gore sized bigger. Now I'm looking into Gore Element bibs (obviously size L), but what should I do with other brands?

Don't wanna get into flame, but if there's any good casual-sporty brands worth looks into - please recommend. Not team colors or extremely skinny: something simple, a bit muted, but stylish. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Blanket statements can't really be made about brands because they all make 'race fit' and other models designed for people shall we say bodies not typical of cyclists.
You really need to compare individual item to individual item.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Finding jerseys and bibs that work is an individual body proportion problem. Both bib shorts and jerseys depend not only on waist and leg size and hip size but also torso length and chest measurement nvm arm and neck size. Only way to know what fits you, as you are, is to try stuff. Taking note of not only brand name, but also garment cut (aero/race/"club"/casual etc.)

A further word regarding jersey sizing...most people don't wear the right size. For best use of pockets and comfort, you don't want your pockets (and the jersey hem) over and covering your butt when seated. Most people I see sporting a jersey buy them way too long, which results in their wallet or phone bouncing along at or bellow their seat when riding. A jersey ain't a men's unfitted t-shirt, it should fit right (close if not snug) when seated on a bike and feel a bit off when standing tall.


Me, I wear a medium Voler race cut short....but I wear a medium Voler "club" cut jersey or a "med/large" aero cut jersey (in say Pearl Izumi).


----------



## TLN (Jan 3, 2017)

Marc said:


> A further word regarding jersey sizing...most people don't wear the right size. For best use of pockets and comfort, you don't want your pockets (and the jersey hem) over and covering your butt when seated. Most people I see sporting a jersey buy them way too long, which results in their wallet or phone bouncing along at or bellow their seat when riding. A jersey ain't a men's unfitted t-shirt, it should fit right (close if not snug) when seated on a bike and feel a bit off when standing tall.


Well, if I'm standing tall and jersey doesn't cover all my body - it's probably small. Gore is great though: long enough so I don't have my back exposed in shorts, pockets where they should be, not too snug, but pretty slim. I'm about to buy Gore bis, hope they're as good as jersey.


----------



## mshort1976 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey TLN....I’m about your size (6’4” and 220#). I wear XXL in Rapha jerseys....mostly because I have an ice cream addiction and a bit of a spare tire around my belly. I have their Classic jerseys, flyweight jerseys and Core jerseys all in XXL. Mostly all for the same and fit well. I do wear an XL in their bibs. Ordered an XXL in bibs initially and they’re just a little too big and baggy around the thighs. Overall I can’t seem to find a comparable jersey to Rapha. Best I’ve tried.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

@mshort1976 has already covered the issue of sizing, however i think it's important to note that rapha has changed its cut; the front of the jerseys are now shorter, and i find them odd looking when off the bike. They fit fine in the riding position however.


----------



## TLN (Jan 3, 2017)

mshort1976 said:


> Hey TLN....I’m about your size (6’4” and 220#). I wear XXL in Rapha jerseys....mostly because I have an ice cream addiction and a bit of a spare tire around my belly. I have their Classic jerseys, flyweight jerseys and Core jerseys all in XXL. Mostly all for the same and fit well. I do wear an XL in their bibs. Ordered an XXL in bibs initially and they’re just a little too big and baggy around the thighs. Overall I can’t seem to find a comparable jersey to Rapha. Best I’ve tried.


I think I'll just get another Gore jersey and call it a day. Haven't solved bib issue (lack of, lol). 



dnice said:


> @mshort1976 has already covered the issue of sizing, however i think it's important to note that rapha has changed its cut; the front of the jerseys are now shorter, and i find them odd looking when off the bike. They fit fine in the riding position however.


I think it's all that matters: if it fits great when riding - I'll take it. I got a Sugoi jacket RS180 and it fits perfectly: quite tight, but not too much. waiting for colder weather.


----------

